# Dispelling some rumors about the Rotating Head



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I was kicking back this afternoon and thought I would make a video about shooting the Rotating Head slingshot. There has been some discussion about how critical they are to setup and shoot. Most of the opinions are coming from guys that are speculating I think. You have seen how accurate it is from Treeforks videos and Bills high speed camera shows how stable it is when shot. The forks stay in place until way after the ball has left the pouch. So in this video I show how it will shoot with different length bands on the same fork and how good an instinctive shooter it can be. 
Roger


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

Nice shooting


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

that is some awesome shooting my friend~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Dang it Roger! You (and every one else shooting the RH) have got me wanting one of those.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good demonstration, Roger! Man, you are a deadeye with that thing!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Beanflip what are you waiting for. You will never look back.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Charles shooting this thing is almost like cheating.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice shooting Roger!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

oldmiser said:


> that is some awesome shooting my friend~AKAOldmiser


I don't know if I Can shoot this slingshot..I can not shoot sideways..I get fork hits & damaged hand that way...I have shot

upright for a long time..with out fork hit or hitting the hand.....


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

For instinctive I cannot imagine anything better.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

thats so good shooting and thanks for another good commercial i will buy one now ;-)

cheers


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

oldmiser said:


> oldmiser said:
> 
> 
> > that is some awesome shooting my friend~AKAOldmiser
> ...


This frame will shoot your style...no problem. It doesn't have to be shot sideways...very few slingshots are sideways only.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

GrayWolf said:


> oldmiser said:
> 
> 
> > oldmiser said:
> ...


:yeahthat:

I'm a dedicated sideways shooter but this is the only slingshot that I can shoot upright comfortably. It will work fine for you.

I'm going to give my RH-B a workout today :thumbsup:


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice shooting Roger! That looks like a great shooter!

Jim/rs


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

I Had No Doubts About This Slingshot, And After This I Never Will. Thanks For The Video!


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

Well that myth is well and truly "Busted" Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Heck, if there was any doubt about that MASTERPIECE of yours, sir, you've dispel it indeed!!!

I guess it was one of the most accurate and relaxed shooting sessions I've ever saw!! 

I even kinda felt sorry for that can!!! LOL!!!

Thanks for sharing!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## PUNISHER (Sep 21, 2012)

I love mine.Very accurate.

It is the only one I shoot now.

And let me tell you I have a big variety to choose from.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Here is the RH shooter tackling this challenge laid down. Well it was done a week before the challenge was thrown out there. It was presented as the most advanced shot.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/31281-a-new-challenge/


----------

